# Sold sold sold.



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 2 female stingray pup healthy to go, eating cut up prawn and sole frozen fish.
MoM is wild caught motoro and Dad is a hybrid. Pic of the Dad as you all know how motoro look like.

















Female with hybrid spot 1. $100
Female with motoro spot 2. Sold


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

should sell fast. captive bred which makes them a lot hardier for novice ray keepers! dad looks awesome.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> should sell fast. captive bred which makes them a lot hardier for novice ray keepers! dad looks awesome.


Thanks Mike, they sure are easy ray now as I already did the hard part. As other have pick some up and it's all eating right after its in their tank.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

*discusdude* please empty your inbox as I can't reply back to you when it is full.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

weekend pump up.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

dad dad looks nic


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

dino said:


> dad dad looks nic


He is and stay at small size as well.

Female motoro spot pending for Bcsfinest. So only the hybrid spot available.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

What is the disc diameter of the one remaining?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Virual said:


> What is the disc diameter of the one remaining?


About 5" as she eats a lot so they grow quite fast compare to the other.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Hondas3000 your mailbox is full
I will for sure take the last pup if it's still available.
Give me a shout 604-202-3781


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

female motoro spot sold, only hybrid spot available.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

boxing day bump. $100 for the ray.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is the last pup for sale as the recent batch got eaten by other female so no more pup for awhile.


----------



## Bcsfinest (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought the first femal pup and she's doing well. Im a First time Sting Ray owner and so far so good, shes eating well and great with the other fish. Im definatley going to buy another ray!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bcsfinest said:


> I bought the first femal pup and she's doing well. Im a First time Sting Ray owner and so far so good, shes eating well and great with the other fish. Im definatley going to buy another ray!


I am glad your female is doing good, so far none of the pup I sold have problem, the only problem I have is buyer of these pup want my black ray instead or for their future ray.


----------



## Ansieh (Dec 25, 2012)

I bought one of the male motoro pup. He started eating on Christmas Day and is doing really well now. So far lives well with my discus and swims a lot too especially at night. First time fish keeper too, so I am really happy to get such healthy ray from hondas3000!


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

hello
are they still for sale looking for a stingray?
thanks


----------

